# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Sánchez Galán asegura que la suspensión de la energía solar abarataría la luz un 10%

## NoRegistrado

> El presidente de Iberdrola, Ignacio Sánchez Galán, arremetió ayer contra las tecnologías solares por su coste e «ineficiencia», durante la inauguración del complejo hidroeléctrico de La Muela, en Valencia.También criticó el coste de las centrales solares, ya que calcula que «si se suspendiera la producción con estas tecnologías la factura podría bajar más de un 10 por ciento».
> «Las termosolares y fotovoltaicas cuestan unos 5.000 millones de euros (en subvenciones) al año», pero solo producen un 5 % de la energía, una aportación sin la que «el sistema puede funcionar y nos ahorraríamos 5.000 millones».
> «La contradicción es que por querer mantener centrales ineficientes económica y en algunos casos incluso medioambientalmente», en referencia a las termosolares, otras «centrales eficientes no tengan espacio y tengan que salir del mercado», en referencia a las plantas de ciclo combinado.


http://www.diarioinformacion.com/eco...utm_source=rss

Este hombre está desaforado y ya habla porque tiene boca.

 Se ponga como se ponga, la energía solar, a medio plazo, constituirá una parte importante de la generación energética de un país como España, además de la eólica y la hidráulica, y pobres de nosotros si no la desarrollamos.
Han conseguido frenar temporalmente el autoconsumo con el peaje de respaldo, pero será algo breve.
 Antes de decir éstas tonterías, Don Ignacio debería plantearse el chanchullo del déficit tarifario que se han montado, el alto coste de seguridad de las nucleares e igualmente de su desmantelamiento (que ahora ya estamos pagando y va a ser una partida importante en las próximas décadas y que nuestros tataranietos van a seguir pagando), los altos sueldos de los ex-políticos que mantienen, los cánones ridículos de las concesiones que explotan y mamandurrias varias.
 No creo que las eléctricas, cuyo patrimonio ha sido pagado por todos los españoles y que se han privatizado de la forma que se hizo, tengan derecho moral a decirnos nada.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

